# Script connexion site



## Alek91 (16 Juin 2010)

Bonjour a tous,
ne sachant que très peu programmer (j'ai des connaissances mais sans plus), je viens vous poser cette question : comment pourrais-je créer un script qui lancerait safari, me conecterait à mes 12 sites favoris ( chiffre au hasard) et renseignerait les mots de passe de ces comptes.
Merci de votre aide
PS: Je préfère un script plutot que de laisser mes mots de passe entrés à chaque fois (moins sécurisé). Eventuellement, j'aimerais mettre un mot de passe pour lancer ce script.


----------



## Arlequin (16 Juin 2010)

hello

regarde du coté d'"automator" (dans applications)

c'est fait pour


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2010)

Si tu utilises Safari, les mots de passe sont enregistrés dans le trousseau, il  n'est  donc plus nécessaire de les retaper à chaque fois (faut évidemment cocher la case "se souvenir de moi" sur le site). Firefox a son propre trousseau.

Firefox peut retenir les tabs ouverts, Opera aussi, Safari je ne sais pas.


----------



## Alek91 (16 Juin 2010)

Oui mais je ne comprends pas trop automator ^^
Et je ne veux pas qu'il soit sauvegarder justement !


----------

